# Der Lederer und seine verschiedenen Berufszweige



## Anderoth (15. Juli 2007)

Hi Buffed.de-Community.
Mein Schurke ist, wie man es an der Visitenkarte sehen kann, Lederer und ich habe erfahren, dass es da wie bei den verschiedenen Berufsrichtungen des Ingis auch Elementarlederer, Drachenhautlederer und irgendeine dritte Richtung deren Name mir nicht einfällt gibt.
Welche der Richtungen ist für Klassen die Agi brauchen (Schurken,Jäger) am besten geeignet und wo kann ich dann diese Richtung erlernen?


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juli 2007)

ALso, erstmal ist das dritte Stammeslederer.

Für Jäger ist Drachen gut, wegen dem Schwererüsi Set am Ende. Für Schurken kann ich nur ich glaube da kam das geile Set, Stammeslederer empfehlen, da kommt nämlich am Ende das Set Urinstinkt. Die drei Teile überbieten so manches Kara-Item. Gucks dir mal bei Buffed an.


----------



## Mysticpille (16. Juli 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> ALso, erstmal ist das dritte Stammeslederer.
> 
> Für Jäger ist Drachen gut, wegen dem Schwererüsi Set am Ende. Für Schurken kann ich nur ich glaube da kam das geile Set, Stammeslederer empfehlen, da kommt nämlich am Ende das Set Urinstinkt. Die drei Teile überbieten so manches Kara-Item. Gucks dir mal bei Buffed an.



das ist so nich ganz richtig.
es stimmt das, das urinstinkt set, das beste für den schurken ist.
das bekommt man aber wenn man sich auf elementarledern spezialisiert hat.
also würde ich dir das empfehlen.
wo du die lehrer dafür findest, und was du sonst noch so basteln kannst, siehst du zB >HIER<


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juli 2007)

Mysticpille schrieb:


> das ist so nich ganz richtig.
> es stimmt das, das urinstinkt set, das beste für den schurken ist.
> das bekommt man aber wenn man sich auf elementarledern spezialisiert hat.
> also würde ich dir das empfehlen.
> wo du die lehrer dafür findest, und was du sonst noch so basteln kannst, siehst du zB >HIER<



Ach mist, ich verwechsle die beiden immer...


----------



## Anderoth (16. Juli 2007)

ok Thx für die Antowrten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oinul (23. Januar 2008)

ab wann kann man diese sachen lernen?


----------



## Borewa (23. Januar 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/news/4151/wow-lust-auf-leder

da kann man alles nachlesen


----------

